# 343 Industries to continue Halo



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just skimmed the latest Game Informer magazine the other day and saw there were a BUNCH of job openings for 343 Industries for the continuation of the Halo Franchise. Looks to be a new company started by Microsoft I presume? http://www.microsoft-careers.com/go/343-Industries-Jobs/190537/

I am definitely pretty excited to see if they can produce a clean product. Part of me says they will not, yet another part of me says now there are some fresh minds and ideas to bring a new look to Halo, so it could be pretty cool.

Thoughts?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Only 'new look' Id like to see is true 1080p 60 fps rendering, and for all I know that would require a new engine and/or hardware to pull off correctly. Otherwise the story, design and faithful gamer following are all there for yet another cash-cow title in this series. As for execution by 343, makes me wonder if the original creative minds of the series will have their brains picked and have _some_ input on the future of the title, even on a limited basis...


----------



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

As with most games who have a history as long as Halo, I think it _sometimes_ takes a "changing of the guard" in order to get the needed rebirth. Unfortunately, its rare that when something with as successful and storied a past as Halo changes hands, it often ends in disaster. 

Hopefully, they can change enough to warrant a new great game without completely dismembering what made it great in the first place.


----------

